# :: GruvenParts.com Billet G60 Engine Components and Much More !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd be interested what would be the cost for all three?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

are the g60 pulleys actually available?


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

GruvenParts.com_Preston said:


> "
> *G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*
> 
> GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs.
> ...


Had one of your tensioner pulleys fail. Not the bearing or actual pulley but the hub you made for the bearing wobbled out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

*Group buy on pulleys*

Anyone interested in some of these shinny pulleys? I'd really like a complete set but need more people on board...

:wave::wave::wave:

Who would be in on a group buy so we they can make another run?


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*G60 Lightweight Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has designed a CNC billet aluminum lightweight Crank pulley for the Corrado G60 8V Engine. This pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The part is completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore has a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 crank pulley reduces the rotating mass by over 5 lbs. 

Please email if interested in the billet tensioner and alternator pulleys. We did make a run of them and could make more if we got 10 interested people.

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)




"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## Madhun (Aug 30, 2011)

Gruvenparts,
your crank pulley for the G60 , does it need to be used with oe dampener?
And also is there any issues losing the factory mass of the oe balancer / longevity, reliability wise?
thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper ""Rad Neck""*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. ""Wife-beater"" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.
"


----------

